# Orbea Opal 2007



## sukihambone (Jan 29, 2008)

So I took the plunge this week and bought a Orbea Opal ( black and silver) with full Campy Record. Currently riding a 99 Postal issue Trek 5200 with Ultrega. After test riding a lot of bikes I thought the Opal gave the best ride. 

So I'll be joining you. Here's some personal info

Live in Los Angeles.

Work in sales.

Weekened Warrior. 

So that's pretty much it. Let me know how you like your Orbea and more specifically your Opals.

Thanks

Suki


----------



## Snopro440 (Dec 21, 2006)

Do you have any pictures yet?? Lets see them!!!


----------

